# Bass Fishin' the Potomac near DC



## yankem (Aug 9, 2007)

Ok this thread is getting started b/c I am not the only who seems to have interest in maybe trying my hand at bass fishing. With gas as high it is those that live in the DC area might want to try one of the best bass fisheries in the US being that its so close. Me ive never tried but have always wanted to. Ive always been more of a Bay bait chucker but im open for some LM Bass action. 

Anyway I have no idea how to bass fish or what lures are the best so i'm looking for other bass virgins and maybe some old pro's that would like to get together one morning or afternoon for a little P&S Potomac Bass Get together.

No dates or locations are in stone so i'd like to gauge interest first then we can go from there..


----------



## drag-on (Mar 5, 2005)

I would be interested. I fish some local ponds and lakes in NOVA for bass. Lets set something up. I am no pro but I have put some freshwater time in. Thanks


----------



## Wannafishallday (Aug 13, 2007)

Love to be part of this get together. But I have never had any luck with lures before. This will be a great experience for me to learn how and what types of lures for LMB


----------



## s14turbo (May 31, 2008)

I'm in. I've fished bass plenty of times, mostly pond and lakes though, never fished FOR bass in the Patomac. I tend to fish them in the morning with a purple worm, texas jig style or with a crank bait. Towards the night I usually use a top water lure, the heddon torpedo usually does the trick for me.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I have thought about gettin back into fesh water fishin, but that would mean new gear. But then again....................


----------



## kanvery (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm definately interested as soon as dates and locations are set ill be there!
I've fished with s14turbo in some local ponds but only ever hooked up with one giant when I was 11. I'd love to get out there an spend a day trying something new out. Just curious if the get together would be on foot. I know fletchers boathouse rents rowboats fairly cheap as does pohick bay park. Also, fountain head park rents jon boats with trolling motors. Just some options to get people thinking. I'm sure some experienced bassers are gonna have some better ideas. I'd like to try some new local ponds that don't have tires in them too!


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

yankem said:


> Ok this thread is getting started b/c I am not the only who seems to have interest in maybe trying my hand at bass fishing. With gas as high it is those that live in the DC area might want to try one of the best bass fisheries in the US being that its so close. Me ive never tried but have always wanted to. Ive always been more of a Bay bait chucker but im open for some LM Bass action.
> 
> Anyway I have no idea how to bass fish or what lures are the best so i'm looking for other bass virgins and maybe some old pro's that would like to get together one morning or afternoon for a little P&S Potomac Bass Get together.
> 
> No dates or locations are in stone so i'd like to gauge interest first then we can go from there..


First of all, unlike surf fishing, its pretty hard to fish the Potomac and enjoy good LMB success without a boat. With a boat, there are LOTS of great places and structure to fish. Bass are all about structure.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

I would suggest Bell Haven Marina for a good place to fish from the bank. I would start fishing early morning or late afternoon. Moving tide is best. Work jigs, worms and spinner baits around the pilings and rocks. You have to keep moving from spot to spot. If you live bait you won't really learn anything and will be stuck in one spot for the most part. 

The tidal basin is good and so is Mt Vernon (under the bridges). The Spoils on the MD/DC side is better (best) but you would really need a boat. I'd go to Bell Haven to start out and watch the guys with pond experience.


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

Count me in, i can help u guys out with freshwater fishing.


----------



## Wannafishallday (Aug 13, 2007)

Depends on how well the first one go, we could do a second with boat like at fletchers where we can rent boats, this would be awesome.


----------



## s14turbo (May 31, 2008)

Boats at fletchers are heavy wooden row boats, or canoes. I would say go for the canoe because once you get that wooden boat in the channel, start chuggin. Just north of fletchers is little falls which is well known for large mount, small mouth and even some perch. No need for a boat in those waters, you can wade most of it.


----------



## yankem (Aug 9, 2007)

Ok looks like we got some serious interest so im thinking maybe next Saturday or Sunday. How is that for everyone. Since we dont have boats yet.... we can start out at maybe Belle Haven Marina and work down towards Mt Vernon. OR if anyone else has some better spots im down.


----------



## cobiadude33 (Aug 12, 2007)

Lure wise, I catch most of my fish on a few lures. The Rapala Husky Jerk in gold, Zoom toad in watermelon, or a Zoom worm. Granted these were in NC/FL, but I imagine it would be worth giving them a try up your way. Tight lines!


----------



## OldArmy (Jun 18, 2008)

Don't forget the duck pond across from Reagan National. We fish there from time to time and ALWAYS catch something. Bass, perch, catfish, and the occasionaal snakehead! My neighbor caught two huge snakeheads there a couple months back. Hit on a yellow buzzbait early morning.

Fish the bank or from canoe/yak. It goes without saying, but do NOT eat anything that is pulled from the water.


----------



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)

i am new to fresh water fishing but sounds fun. i might get into it, but need new gear. whats a good light tackle setup to catch lm sm or anything.
I am thinking about maybe a 6' light rod maybe gloomis or stcroix. with a penn slammer or abu garcia. what you guys think. might be a bit pricey for me tho. hehe. depends if the miss's will let me spend that much.


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

yankem said:


> Ok this thread is getting started b/c I am not the only who seems to have interest in maybe trying my hand at bass fishing. With gas as high it is those that live in the DC area might want to try one of the best bass fisheries in the US being that its so close. Me ive never tried but have always wanted to. Ive always been more of a Bay bait chucker but im open for some LM Bass action.
> 
> Anyway I have no idea how to bass fish or what lures are the best so i'm looking for other bass virgins and maybe some old pro's that would like to get together one morning or afternoon for a little P&S Potomac Bass Get together.
> 
> No dates or locations are in stone so i'd like to gauge interest first then we can go from there..


This is great!!! looks like my thread sparked an interest in Bass fishing. It is great to be a well rounded angler in both fresh and saltwater fishing. I would be more than happy to join the team and Bass fish .

Tight Lines
:fishing:


----------



## noypi (Aug 28, 2008)

i'm willing to join too.i can lend a couple of spinning rods suited for bass fishing during the meet-up for those without gear. if you guys are also willing to travel about 30-45 minutes from DC, i suggest centennial lake in columbia, md. the lake has a nice shoreline with a lot of good fishing along the bank. we could also try lake artemesia ( closer to DC) in college park, md.


----------



## Outrigger (Nov 6, 2006)

Jamaican me crazy mon…hey great catch the other day JFisher…girlfriend too is from the islands so the light vibrant rhythms of reggae are always pulsing in the air…she raves about Capleton and her lifelong favorite is Gentleman…dig your colorful pride-swoll patriotic avatar.

If you’re cat fishing you can pretty much indiscriminately anywhere heave out store-bought chicken livers and sit back and wait…around duskish seems to be the most productive.

Fishbreath is absolutely spot on…if you’re shore-bound and bass fishing you have to pick and choose your spots without a boat…the Potomac in some areas can be as expansive as the mighty Mississippi…if you can wrangle up a trolling motor you’ll increase your luck tenfold.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

You guys should also hit the cove at Washington Sailing Marina.

Sure boats in general are an advantage in most types of fishing but huge fish and banner days are had all the time from shore. Don't forget, most bass boats are working shoreline...their main advantage is the ability to move to other locations quickly....which makes GW Parkway great for the shorebound bass fisher...just pop in at each location for 15-30 minutes and drive to the next spot 5 minutes away. I used to do this all the time and we called it "stop and pop" & "spank the bank". I'll also say that mid day fishing boats have a much better edge because the fish are deep.

It truely is an amazing fishery.

Edit: Fresh Bunker, I'd use a lighter reel for repeated casting but about the same size as the Penn you asked about.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Lipyourown said:


> You guys should also hit the cove at Washington Sailing Marina.
> 
> Sure boats in general are an advantage in most types of fishing but huge fish and banner days are had all the time from shore. Don't forget, most bass boats are working shoreline...their main advantage is the ability to move to other locations quickly....which makes GW Parkway great for the shorebound bass fisher...just pop in at each location for 15-30 minutes and drive to the next spot 5 minutes away. I used to do this all the time and we called it "stop and pop" & "spank the bank". I'll also say that mid day fishing boats have a much better edge because the fish are deep.
> 
> It truely is an amazing fishery.


A boat's true advantage is access, plain and simple. Most guys are not fishing bass tournaments where speed is needed to fill the live well and cull larger fish. A boat can reach structure on "private" shorelines, work creeks that are inaccessible from the shore bound angler, head down or upriver to fish the flats and toss to hydrilla beds, or work those deep spots, dropoffs or humps that are out of reach. Also, they enable the angler to hit multiple spots that hold consistently larger fish.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

You pretty much said what I did, they can go many different places...spot to spot...but bass tournaments are all about speed...you could be the best angler but if your rig is too slow you can't get to the hot spots and back to the dock in time...


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

I like the "stop and pop" analogy 

Were you referring to the chicken ladies?  lol


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

No, the chicken ladies are caught with the "spank the bank" method...


----------



## yankem (Aug 9, 2007)

Sorry Ive been out of town doing some feeeshin down in Nawlins since last Thursday. First if any of you ever get a chance to go fishing in New Orleans DO IT!!!! I had one of the best trips ever. Between 2 of us on a charter boat we slayed the Redfish. Total count about 85 Reds the biggest being 27" and fought like a bullshark, 10 Black Drum, 5 Speck trout, few big croakahs, and one Steve Irwin loving stingray. I'll try and post a couple pics.

Anyway back to bass fishing so let me know who is in for meeting up on Saturday to try this out...

Anyways


----------

